# Werbung auf Google.



## ev0lst (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo.

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob ich hier richtig poste oder ob es überhaupt erlaubt ist 

Ers geht darum, dass wir gerne Werbung bei google machen würden, also Adwords.
Nur wie machen wir es, dass auch Werbung über den Ergebnissen steht?

Beispiel: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=laufschuhe&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Wie ihr seht, stehen drüber 3 Shops als Anzeigen.

Nur wie bekommen wir das hin, dass auch dort unsere Werbung steht? Oder ist es überhaupt möglich?

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke das einfachste wäre bei Google direkt zu fragen. Die werden es schließlich am besten wissen.


----------



## ev0lst (24. Oktober 2006)

Wenn die mal antworten würden 
Leider erreicht man google ja nur per Mail und somit nur sehr schlecht...


----------



## Gumbo (24. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja erst einmal Googles AdWords-Hilfe weiter.


----------



## HerrSchmidt (25. Oktober 2006)

Die antwort findest du auch in den FAQ von Google: Diese Position wird dann vergeben wenn es sehr relevante Anzeigen zum Keyword gibt und man bekommt sie in dem man sowohl ein hohes Mindestgebot hat als auch hohe Werte bei den Qualitätsfaktoren (Landingpage, Anzeigentext usw.)


----------

